# Fire check in



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We have people in the areas of some of the fires burning in the west. Franco how are you all doing in San Diago? Are you in danger?

PearlB are you in the area of the fires in Sadona, AZ? Don't we have others in northern AZ?

Anyway, can any of our members who are in any of the danger areas please check in. When I hear about the fires and all the people evacuating I envision a fiber person trying to save their stash:huh:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Marchwind!!

The fires are pretty far from me. Over 100 miles. 
Raccoon Breath is pretty close I think. I Hope she checks in.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I know that when I hear about disasters I always worry about my "homies", my tribe, and I pray everyone is spared the terrible destruction. 

Praying for those in the path of the fires.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

There is a 96,000+ acre fire on the Kenai. A link to a local news source....

http://www.ktuu.com/news/news/live-journal-of-southcentral-alaska-wildfires/26119056

We need rain badly.

Kasilofhome is VERY CLOSE.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm a safe distance away from it, 25 air miles. Lots of smoke and the moon was orange last night. 

Pearl - I'm west of Flag and north of I-40.

http://bcove.me/hpu69vns


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Raccoon wherorth of flag....e are you? I am n


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow. Finger slipped. I am north of flag...smoke coming thru the valley. We got some rain yesterday and a bit today. Raccoon where are you?


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

no fires yet but plenty of smoke. most of that is coming out of California but some is probably out of Arizona. we'll get our fires later in the year. mostly around the 4th of july when people are not thinking and let the fireworks off into the dry brush.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

*** ***


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

notwyse - sent you pm Missy


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm okay. Sacramento is far away from San Diego. But the flat grass lands around here and the woody forest in the near by foothills and mountains are the scene of wildfire every year. 

Stay prepared. Make sure you have an evacuation plan. Can you get your rabbits evacuated in 30 minutes? 15 minutes? 

Have a pre-arranged place to go to, like another rabbit breeder hopefully. Don't go to the animal shelter or you may have your herd seized and then they will be spayed/neutered and adopted out to people.

Here's a tip: In an emergency you can put multiple rabbits in a large cage and sort it out later. Being piled together they won't fight much. Having all your rabbits tattooed would be a good thing in this case. Expect some litters.

Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

RB 25 miles as the crow flies is how far otherwise. Do fires know the difference? 25 mikes seems way too close to me :shocked:

Welcome to Notwyse and Lonelytree!

Franco thank you for those tips, it is good for all of us to know these things.

Be safe everyone and please stay in touch. If you have to evacuate let us know, we may be able to help by networking.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Marchwind - How far otherwise depends on which way you go. No, fires don't know the difference but you do and 25 miles is giving you the closest distance if the fire didn't change direction based on obstacles, weather, environmental conditions. It all matters. It doesn't seem close to me, but you need to know the terrain, how fast the fire is moving, and that there isn't a direct path of burnables for it to get here easily. When you live in this, you learn when you need to worry and when you don't know, the forest service/police/fire are at your door letting you know to get ready, so it's not really a guessing game after living here 15 years. We are not in danger of anything except ash and smoke right now. The communities ready for evacuation haven't needed to yet and they are an hour's drive or 21 air miles from me.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Sure am saying prayers for all those dealing with drought and fires!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry, I went into Rabbitgeek emergency prep mode.

But it is good to think about your fiber animals. How will you get them out? 

Getting your livestock out early is a good plan. Then you may be able to help a neighbor evacuate their livestock.

Have a good day!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

No Rabbitgeek..don't be sorry. New people to this don't understand that rush out the door and what they need to prepare for. It's great advice and a reminder for us. Having a plan and being prepared will help protect our precious items including fiber animals. Thank you.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

It's good to know everyone is OK - Marchwind, thanks for keeping us connected.

And 15 to 30 minutes to evacuate? In hill country you could be lucky to have that much time.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Good thoughts on herd evacuation, RabbitGeek. 

Airline shipping kennels are pretty good moveable "cages" and if you get the bigger ones, you can put a wooden plate between the upper and lower halves of the "clamshell" so you have two layers of cage. Easier to keep the adult males separated from the females that way. Add lots of absorbent litter of some sort to keep the sides from leaking, though.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

lonelytree said:


> There is a 96,000+ acre fire on the Kenai. A link to a local news source....
> 
> http://www.ktuu.com/news/news/live-journal-of-southcentral-alaska-wildfires/26119056
> 
> ...


 This is a huge one.

All safe here in Wrangell, we are not close though.

Prayers for all in danger.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Fire on the kiabab? I can smell it bad and feel the smoke in my throat. Not much can burn where I am...all the trees are up there....


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Notwyse,

Yeah, the smoke can be very annoying.

I went to wildfires two seasons on a hand crew.

That was the most fun I ever had earning minimum wage.

I hope the ash doesn't clog everything up at your place.

Have a good day!


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

No ash...and I drove thru flag today and it was raining...we need it....


----------

